# Unsuccessful luxating patella surgery



## kbk1211 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello- I'm new to the forum. My maltese Sophie is 5 years old and had bilateral luxating patella surgery a year and a half ago. Since then, one of her knees has started popping again. Her vet confirmed that that knee is still luxating and that the surgery was not successful. I have some appointments lined up with other orthopedic surgeons in our area, but in the meantime, I was wondering if anyone else has had this situation. Since the vet recommended redoing the surgery, I would also like to know if anyone else has had to have this surgery done a second time. Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What surgery was done? Who did it?

Yes a surgery can fail, but more often there is a new injury to the knee or the original surgery was not the best surgical option for the dog's anatomy. 

I certainly would seek out a surgeon's opinion and they can answer you as to the pro's and con's of a second surgery. If, for example, your dog now has a cruciate injury or your dog really should have has a tibial tuberosity transpositioning and did not, then it isn't so much failure as additional injury or not doing the proper procedure the first time. 

If you do pursue a second surgery, I HIGHLY recommend starting physical therapy beforehand and continuing it after. It is a key component to an excellent recovery. 

My Soda Pop had 2 traumatic luxating patella injuries (1 each leg). With proper rehab this is him years later:


----------



## kbk1211 (Nov 6, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 10 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849657


> What surgery was done? Who did it?
> 
> Yes a surgery can fail, but more often there is a new injury to the knee or the original surgery was not the best surgical option for the dog's anatomy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. An orthepdic surgeon did the surgery, she had bilateral luxating patella surgery. She has not had any injuries since then. She has not seen another surgeon yet, just her regualr vet, who indicated that in this case, the surgery did not work. thanks for the tip on physical therapy, I'll make sure to get that as well since it was not recommended after Sophie's first surgery.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I know nothing of the luxating surgery's but just wanted to tell you I hope your little baby gets better and soon. Poor thing. :grouphug:


----------



## kbk1211 (Nov 6, 2009)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Nov 11 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850060


> I know nothing of the luxating surgery's but just wanted to tell you I hope your little baby gets better and soon. Poor thing. :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you.


----------

